# Easiest way to remove an ext3 partition?



## Mark07 (Nov 19, 2005)

Like the title says, I ahve an ext3 partition that I want to delete, what would be the easiest way to go about it?

cheers.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This will depend on which OS you're doing it from. Windows? Linux?


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Just delete it. Fdisk, gparted and hell even Windows.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, if you try to do it in windows, sometimes the format manager won't let you, it gives some garbage error about how "you cannot delete a partition while it still has logical drives inside it" and then, you go to delete the logical drives, and there are none to delete.

here's how i do it.

i boot mandrake, (any other linux graphical install should work the same roughly) and i go through it to the point where it asks me about disk partitioning.

then, i delete all partitions, create a single FAT partition, and then i reboot the machine.

then, with a windows disk, i do what it was i really wanted to do with the partitions in the first place.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> well, if you try to do it in windows, sometimes the format manager won't let you, it gives some garbage error about how "you cannot delete a partition while it still has logical drives inside it" and then, you go to delete the logical drives, and there are none to delete.
> 
> here's how i do it.
> 
> ...


While I have used the same method this guy's used, don't listen to this traitor. :tongue: TRAITOR!:tongue: 

Anyway, the best way I know of is to hit fdisk for whatever your favorite OS is, vaporize whatever you don't want, and then put in whatever you want. Then, format it as whatever you want. I suggest either using Tom's Linux or your favorite full-featured flavor in recovery mode. Once you get a command prompt, type fdisk. The Linux fdisk is easier to use than it looks, in fact, it will tell you to "type M for help". Do so and it will reveal most of the secrets for using it. :wink: Upon writing the changes (the W command), use make your favorite filesystem there with mke2fs, mkdosfs, etc. and you're set. ...or let your OS installation do the formatting if you want.:grin:

Also, all the graphical partitioners I used required you to make at least one Linux-type partition of some sort before it would let you go on.

Oh, if you're still using Linux, don't forget to update your /etc/fstab!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

lemme add....

the method i explained, was one to use if you meet *all* of the following conditions.

1. you have recently installed linux on a hard disk.

2. you are now trying to install windows.

3. windows is telling you that "you can not delete a partition while logical drives exist inside it", yet when you go inside it to delete any logical drives, windows tells you "there are no partitions to delete".


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> lemme add....
> 
> the method i explained, was one to use if you meet *all* of the following conditions.
> 
> ...


(points) I know what you're talking about! I hated that when I ran into it. However, the easiest way I found is to hit Tom's Linux and use that version of fdisk (but probably recovery mode of your favorite Linux flavor will work). Again, get a Linux command prompt, type fdisk /dev/hda (or whatever disk you're wanting to burn), and then keep hitting d and filling in the info it asks until you hit p and end up with nothing shown. Then, hit w to exit and then type reboot with a Windows cd in your drive to stick Windows in. :grin: If you want Tom's Root Boot (a single, self contained Linux floppy, hit www.linux.org and look for "tomsrtbt", that should lead you right to it. It don't install anything, but is only a boot floppy.


----------

